# next stop - piano sonatas



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zoltan Kocsis "Sonata D 960" Schubert*

*Piano Sonata in B flat Major D 960,
op. posth. by Franz Schubert
Zoltan Kocsis, piano
Teatro Sociale, Bellinzona 1998*

Very fine, unpolished, kind of wondering sonata. First time listening to it, and I really like it.
Zoltan plays it wit warmth, creativity, skill and fine interpretation.

some youtube comments

*What a great piece! I'm not a good judge of performance, but it sounded good to me.

A great Virtuoso! Thank you!

man, this is good!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven Sonata N° 31 Daniel Barenboim*

Beautiful!

youtube comments

*The last 3 sonatas of Beethoven go deeper than ever before compared to previous piano sonatas. They delve into the mind and inner thoughts of the composer more than before. Barenboim is the perfect pianist for the depth of expression required for these last sonatas including this one. This is one of my favourites of all Beethoven sonatas because of its profundity.﻿

It doesn't get much better than this. My other favorite recording of this is by John Browning.﻿

Sublime!! I feel the hope in each musical note, each one of the three movements is majestic. Similar to the calm after the storm﻿
What I most appreciate here is the absence of sentimentality. This interpretation makes me think of the concept of "emotional geometry." A certain poised, soft virility I haven't heard in many pianists.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rachmaninov - Sonata no. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 36 - Dmitri Levkovich*

*Dmitri Levkovich performs Rachmaninov - Sonata no. 2 in B-flat minor op. 36 at the Arthur Rubinstein Piano Master Competition (May, 2011, Tel Aviv).*

Really a fresh and sensitive performance of this quite colourfull sonata

youtube comments

*Original and fascinating interpretation, Levkovich even makes some "rubato" alla Chopin in certain romantic sections of the sonata. Very good playing

wonderfull video*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Hamelin plays Scriabin - Piano Sonata No.5 [HIGH QUALITY]*

*Pf: Marc-André Hamelin
Casals Hall, Tokyo.
11th December 1997.*

Beutiful dreamy and adventurous sonata, very well played

youtube comments

*Amazing, Hamelin is a master of Scriabin and Medtner!

this music is like a chase..... between predator & prey, or between good & evil....﻿

Hamelin nailed it...*


----------

